# Got Ozzy back today!



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

And in all honesty I am disgusted 

I had homechecked the person before I rehomed him and thought they were the right people. I showed them how to clean his ears and clips his nails, put on his harness, handle him and they were all very good and happy with it and I was happy rehoming im to them.

I got him back today and christ. His ears are filthy and looks like he might have ear mites. It doesn;t look like they've clipped his nails once and worst of all, all the nip training I did with him to get him to how he was before I rehomed him (From a proper biter to practically no nips) has been completely undone. I can't even pick him up without him trying to twist around and bite me. No wonder the guy didn't want to stay when he dropped him off >_<

I'm so mad right now. I rehomed him on the good faith that the new owners would take care of him and give him a forever home. This has really dented my confidence in trusting other people with my animals  Looks like I have a long road ahead to get him back to being a nice ferret. Oh well, at least he has cleaner ears and short nails now 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Aww, poor thing  How can people be so idiotic!

At least he has a better home again with you now


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

oh no  xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hiya red,

oh no poor Ozzy, maybe he is biting because he hasnt been fed regular at the other place? Im sure in time he will build his trust up with you. is he in season or out?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Hiya red,
> 
> oh no poor Ozzy, maybe he is biting because he hasnt been fed regular at the other place? Im sure in time he will build his trust up with you. is he in season or out?


He looks to be coming out of season now, he's a lot whiter than I remember and I see no sign of his nuts  They said he had kibble down all the time but I'm not so sure if I trust what they say now >_<

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> He looks to be coming out of season now, he's a lot whiter than I remember and I see no sign of his nuts  They said he had kibble down all the time but I'm not so sure if I trust what they say now >_<
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


if hes went from being calm to being a biter they have either not fed him as often as they should have or handled him wrongly. Does he eat meat? if so i was thinking put some meat in the palm of your hand and hold him. that way he will learn hands are good.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh dear, what a shame he has not been looked after properlygood luck in getting him back to being the lovely chap he was before his bad experience


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aw no how awful! x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> if hes went from being calm to being a biter they have either not fed him as often as they should have or handled him wrongly. Does he eat meat? if so i was thinking put some meat in the palm of your hand and hold him. that way he will learn hands are good.


He ate dried liver etc as a occasional treat when I had him but I'm not sure if they fed him it. Could he have become bitey through not being handled? He seemed really hyper and desparate to get out of the cage when he first came back (even throwing himself against the side) which he never did. Maybe they didnt handle him enough? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> He ate dried liver etc as a occasional treat when I had him but I'm not sure if they fed him it. Could he have become bitey through not being handled? He seemed really hyper and desparate to get out of the cage when he first came back (even throwing himself against the side) which he never did. Maybe they didnt handle him enough?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


yeah he could well do plus if they where scared of him he would bite them because he could pick up on it. does he run backwards and forwards fast?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> He ate dried liver etc as a occasional treat when I had him but I'm not sure if they fed him it. Could he have become bitey through not being handled? He seemed really hyper and desparate to get out of the cage when he first came back (even throwing himself against the side) which he never did. Maybe they didnt handle him enough?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


sounds like he didn't get enough mental stimulation & exercise while he was with them


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> yeah he could well do plus if they where scared of him he would bite them because he could pick up on it. does he run backwards and forwards fast?


When they took him, he would climb out the top of the cage and sit and wait for you to put his harness on. He runs backwards and forwards pretty slowly, unless you;re walking behind him in which case he wardances and jumps around sideways. He was pretty chilled and they seemed ok handling him when they met him both times :S

I'm currently playing him with ferretone so I can clean out his ears properly. Will take him to the vet tomorrow to get him checked out and see if I can book him in for a nautering so he can go in with my boys soon 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> When they took him, he would climb out the top of the cage and sit and wait for you to put his harness on. He runs backwards and forwards pretty slowly, unless you;re walking behind him in which case he wardances and jumps around sideways. He was pretty chilled and they seemed ok handling him when they met him both times :S
> 
> I'm currently playing him with ferretone so I can clean out his ears properly. Will take him to the vet tomorrow to get him checked out and see if I can book him in for a nautering so he can go in with my boys soon
> 
> ...


ah yeah, if its slowly he does it hes ok its normal. Bless him he sounds cute, did you know you can pick ferrets up by the cruff of the neck they relax it dosent hurt them and you can clean the ears easily. I know i had one big albino male who used to have dirty ears alot even if i cleaned them often.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Was he suppose to be with them forever? Why did they say they couldnt have him? x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> ah yeah, if its slowly he does it hes ok its normal. Bless him he sounds cute, did you know you can pick ferrets up by the cruff of the neck they relax it dosent hurt them and you can clean the ears easily. I know i had one big albino male who used to have dirty ears alot even if i cleaned them often.


Today he was moving really fast and hiding under cupboards etc :S Ah I didn't know about the scruff thing  He is very cute ^_^ At the moment I'm giving him lots of fuss and attention and he seems to have settled down a bit but is still a bit too quick to show me his teeth for my liking. Can;t wait to get him home tomorrow, the parents are complaining he stinks even though he doesn't smell atall :S

He also has a new friend in the form of Ludo. They were cuddled up on the sofa earlier which I thought was very sweet 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Was he suppose to be with them forever? Why did they say they couldnt have him? x


They were supposed to rehome him permenantly. He was for their daughter who is doing a course in animal care at college. Their reason for giving him up was a change in work patterns and their daughter starting college >_>

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

try it when you feel comftable with him, Its brilliant that you have taken him back on. not many people would have done. good on you.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> He also has a new friend in the form of Ludo. They were cuddled up on the sofa earlier which I thought was very sweet
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Awww:001_wub:
Did you take a picture, hah it sounds so cute


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> try it when you feel comftable with him, Its brilliant that you have taken him back on. not many people would have done. good on you.


Well I told them that if they ever needed to rehome him again for any reason that I would take him. I only had to give him up in the first place because the sh1tty flat I moved into was way too small for him and his cage aswel as the rats etc. Luckily now my flat is huge, the ferrets and dog have their very own room  I'm just glad to have my evil little sod back. I missed him 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds like a happy ending to me


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Poor Ozzy!! At least he has come back to you where we all know he will be spoiled rotten  Piccies please missus when you get photobucket sorted!!!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Poor Ozzy, he must have had a horrid time with them. If they aren't handled and fed properly then they are bound to bite when all of a sudden handled again  I'm glad they gave him back to you and didn't just palm him off to anyone.


----------

